# Polaris ATV's



## Fowlmouth

After selling my Wolverine, Rancher and Grizzly and being without a 4 wheeler for a year now, I have been looking for a replacement machine. I sure see a lot of Polaris's on KSL. I just can't bring myself to purchase a Polaris, I know nothing about them other than what I have been told. Are they junk? Are they expensive to keep running? There are more of them in the classifieds than any other brand it seems. They are a lot less expensive too. Maybe guys that own or have owned them will chime in and set things straight.


----------



## sagebrush

More for sale don't mean there popular.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Honda is all I have to say.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

I have had Hondas my whole life and never had an issue good friend of mine just bought a Polaris we took it out three times scouting the fan went out causing a switch to fail and the whole console had the replaced along with the fan then after he got it back the water pump went out so it was sold immediately after the water pump and a honda was purchased again


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Well I guess I'll say a little more. Polaris is probably more comfortable but less reliable and you may want to keep a weekend or two a year open for fixing them. You've had a Honda so you know what their ride is. Hondas will go forever and never let you down. If reliability is what you want, don't go with a Polaris go with a Honda. I'm sure there are Polaris's that go with no problems (none that I've seen), but all the Hondas I've known never let you down. I have a 98' Forman that has 30,000 miles on it and has never given me a problem before... ever. You can still go out on the coldest day of winter and it still starts right up and I would still take it anywhere. Fowl, if you don't enjoy mechanic work don't buy the Polaris, get a Honda. I would recommend the Honda Rubicon. It rides better than the Forman for Rancher and can be put in manual or automatic shift mode. It also goes plenty fast for the mountains and has plenty of power.


----------



## hazmat

I have had nothing but problems with the two rzrs I have owned.


----------



## Dunkem

Everything I have read says that the first thing to buy if you buy a Polaris is a tow chain for when you break down. Never owned one, just what I have read and heard.


----------



## DallanC

I have a 1997 Honda Foreman, a 2000 Honda foreman I picked up off of KSL this past winter, both have 3k or less miles. My wife has a 1992 Honda TRX300. Love them! 

While honda's are known for ultra reliability I've had 2 issues in 20 years of owning them. Wifes TRX dropped a valve literally when loading it on the trailer at the end of the days riding, and my 97 Foreman broke something in the transmission shifter locking it in gear while plowing snow. Monarch honda fixed both for reasonable costs.

I cant imagine selling either machine... ever. They are just too good of machines, and the new ones just dont offer anything additional I cant live without. I wouldn't hesitate to take either machine on a 1000 mile trip.

Just make sure when looking for used ATVs you pay attention to the mileage... any machine with 10k miles is going to be less reliable than one with 2k.


-DallanC


----------



## Packout

I have had Hondas and Polaris. My 3 Polaris have been good machines- except for when I don't do what I should-- such as let them sit too long with junk gas in them and the carbs get fouled. I've been stranded twice while riding ATVs- once on a Honda and once on a Polaris. The Polaris cracked a radiator and the Honda had an engine problem. Polaris ride nicer and are usually spicier. Hondas have a better reputation. If I were to buy again today it would be a Honda. Or maybe a Polaris if I found the right deal.....


----------



## Fowlmouth

I want at least a 500cc and I have looked at the Rubicon, Vinson and Arctic Cat. I had a Yamaha Grizzly 450 that I purchased new, it had a nice ride, but I felt like a monkey humping a basketball on the thing. It was just too small. The Rancher had a nice ride but was small also. The Wolverine rode like a brick $hithouse on wheels, it was fun but not a comfortable ride. I do not plan on buying a new machine, I will probably only use it for hunting and the occasional weekend ride. My Rancher was a 2003 model with 609 miles on it when I sold it in 2014. That will give you an idea of how much I use them.


----------



## KineKilla

Grizzly 700 w/ Power Steering and Fuel Injection...FTW!

What ever you decide, make sure it has independent rear suspension. Nuff Said.


----------



## hazmat

I switched over to kawasaki and couldn't be happier very dependable machines the v twin engine can't be beat. And they are not overpriced


----------



## Fowlmouth

hazmat said:


> I switched over to kawasaki and couldn't be happier very dependable machines the v twin engine can't be beat. And they are not overpriced


I believe the Suzuki Twin Peak and the Kawasaki Prairie are the same machine. I would do a Kawasaki if the price was right.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I'd still go with the Rubicon. My friend had a Grizzley, he had a lot of fun changin suspension parts every year.


----------



## 3arabians

I just bought a kawasaki brute force 750i and the thing is a beast. It's a 2008 with camo, remote winch, grip and thumb warmers and 1800 miles. KSL has pretty good deals if you spend some time looking. There are a bunch on there to sift through.


----------



## Fowlmouth

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'd still go with the Rubicon. My friend had a Grizzley, he had a lot of fun changin suspension parts every year.


I never had any problems with my Grizzly. It had around 1700 miles when I sold it. The independent suspension is nice, but not a deal breaker. The Rubicons are a solid axle and won't have the ride the Grizzly has. I would rather have a solid axle for hunting purposes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Fowlmouth said:


> I never had any problems with my Grizzly. It had around 1700 miles when I sold it. The independent suspension is nice, but not a deal breaker. The Rubicons are a solid axle and won't have the ride the Grizzly has. I would rather have a solid axle for hunting purposes.


The rubicon still has a better ride than the rancher or Forman. 1,700 miles? Man you don't ride an ATV enough.


----------



## Fowlmouth

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Man you don't ride an ATV enough.


That's why I sold the others I had. 
After not having one for a year, and having buddies that all have them now, I really need another one.


----------



## hazmat

3arabians said:


> I just bought a kawasaki brute force 750i and the thing is a beast. It's a 2008 with camo, remote winch, grip and thumb warmers and 1800 miles. KSL has pretty good deals if you spend some time looking. There are a bunch on there to sift through.


Those brute force are incredible machines. My buddy's who converted me to kawasaki has 9800 miles on it. And still is an absolute beast


----------



## Fowlmouth

DallanC said:


> I have a 1997 Honda Foreman, a 2000 Honda foreman I picked up off of KSL this past winter, both have 3k or less miles. My wife has a 1992 Honda TRX300. Love them!
> -DallanC


There is a pretty nice 450 Foreman on ksl right now. It's a 1998 with 1700 miles. Price is a little high I think.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41208488&cat=&lpid=1&search=honda foreman&ad_cid=8


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

never had a problem with any of the Polaris I have owed. Also owned a Grizzly (good machine) and a Wolverine (good machine as well). Not a fan of the Foreman even though they are built very well. Just didn't like the ride as much. Polaris has been my favorite. Far prefer any model that is fuel injected. Like the ride of the Polaris the most by far.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Fowlmouth said:


> There is a pretty nice 450 Foreman on ksl right now. It's a 1998 with 1700 miles. Price is a little high I think.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41208488&cat=&lpid=1&search=honda foreman&ad_cid=8


I bet you could get them down a little if that's what you truly want. The Forman is defiently rougher riding than the Rubicon, but the Rubicon is going to run you 2-3 thousand more. I have that exact Forman with the exception that it is a foot shift not an electronic shift. As I said that 4-wheeler now has 30,000 hard miles on it and has never had an issue. I should probably change the shocks sometime though. I have another foreman that is a 2003 and it is approaching 8,000 miles on it. I'll be disappointed if I don't get to the 30,000 with it too.


----------



## DallanC

I specifically avoid the ES Hondas, I like the manual shifter. 

I have the same mentality when it comes to truck transfercase shifters... I dont want to be stuck on the mountain because I blew a "fuse". Give me a handle I can yank into whatever position I want (and I actually did nearly get stranded once when my 4x4 puked due to a malfunctioning encoder sensor)

I also hate the trend in ATVs were they are getting so ridiculously heavy. I mean seriously, we are to the point they have to have power steering now? LOL...

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The Forman is defiently rougher riding than the Rubicon, but the Rubicon is going to run you 2-3 thousand more


The Foreman will pack twice the load of the rubicon. As I've said in other threads I've loaded up my foreman with nearly 1000lbs of concrete with no problem, that rear live axle is super strong. I always bring out my elk whole on the back of the foreman.

If a guy doesnt need the ability to pack a heavy load, I agree the Rubicon would be better.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

I will put in my 2 cents worth, I have an 06 Suzuki 700 King Quad that I love, it does have one issue and that is the battery will discharge if it sits for a long period (weeks) without being used. This does eat the battery life up if I don't keep it charged.

Other than that it is a great machine and I have had no other issues with it and Suzuki may have solved the battery issue on the newer models.

I also have a 1994 Kawasaki 300 Bayou that is a work horse but 4 wheel drive all the time makes it a poor trail machine.

Both have hauled out many animals.


----------



## macanudo

What brand UTV do you guys like? I keep hearing stories about them burning up!


----------



## Dunkem

Bowgy those tracks are cool!!!


----------



## Finnegan

I have a 2004 Xplorer. Still runs. The Polaris slogan is "The Way Out", but on more than one occasion, the way out for me has been on foot. Also overheats at low RPMs. I'll never buy another one. To be honest, I think I'm done with ATVs altogether.


----------



## bowgy

Dunkem said:


> Bowgy those tracks are cool!!!


They are awesome, I can't believe where they have taken me. That pic I'm at about 10,000 ft on a communications site.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I looked at a few used machines today, and now I remember why I bought new last time. Everyone will tell you what they have is in excellent condition. I guess that depends on what excellent means. I don't expect to find a perfect used machine, but I would like one that the racks aren't bent to crap, the tires aren't bald with bent wheels, a seat that is covered and not just foam, A- arms and bumpers that aren't bent, plastics that aren't cracked and faded, handlebars that are straight, shocks that work, an engine that doesn't smoke and drip oil everywhere. These are just some of the basic things I look at when I'm looking at "excellent condition" machines. :-?:-?


----------



## APD

Fowlmouth said:


> I looked at a few used machines today, and now I remember why I bought new last time.


The good deals seem far a few between on ksl. every atv and utv i look at are not as described by the seller. even the overpriced ones are pretty beat. to weed them out, i started asking more vague questions and letting the seller talk. they're ready for the typical questions and already know what they want to tell you.

fwiw, i have a polaris ranger and have been through many rangers at work. they are hit and miss but require lots of maintenance. our polaris atv's have been through the ringer as well. all but the newest one has bent axles, broken suspensions and engine trouble.

after lots of research i decided to purchase a suzuki king quad when i find the right one. they are a bare bones good machine with ground clearance. that last bit is what takes honda out of first place for my needs. otherwise, they are a fine machine. i actually prefer the power band and ride of the foreman solid axle to the rubicon. on back to back test drives the rubicon just didn't stack up.

when i think of the different brands out there....these things come to mind:

honda -- reliable, limited on power with no frills
arctic cat -- good power with less reliability
yamaha -- decent power with good reliability, better have good balance for that high center of gravity
can am -- great power with less reliability and a comfortable ride.
polaris -- good power, great ride but fair to poor reliability (get the extended warranty)
suzuki -- decent power with honda like reliability. the ride isn't a comfy and seat is stiffer than the plushness of a polaris, canam, arctic cat or even a yamaha.

these are my opinions based on work, test rides and online research. take it with a grain of salt. sorry if folks don't agree but i'm not trying to trash anyone's ride.

every brand has pluses and minuses. pick what works for you.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I think those are pretty fair assessments. We loved our Polaris and never had problems but know they didn't have the best track record.

I have ridden some good Kawasakis as well. There are pluses and minuses with all of them. No different than buying a boat.


----------



## swbuckmaster

We have a artic cat 650. I think it came stock with a kawasaki v twin engine in it for work. It's been a beast. Rides good and has been reliable. Switched to a rihno utv 450. That thing has been through hell and back. Extremely high miles and always performs. I'd love to have one for my hunting rig. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

Well said APD. I have learned a few things while reading up on the different brands. I'm sure a few of you already know this stuff, but I will share anyway. First I didn't realize that different manufacturers used competitor parts like engines, John Deer uses Can Am engines, Kawasaki Prairie and Suzuki Twin Peaks 700's are the same machines with Suzuki engines, Arctic Cat uses the Suzuki engines as well. I was really clueless about this, but it has opened up other options for me to think about. I have always been a Yamaha, Honda, Suzuki person, but now I am broadening my search. I really like the looks of the Arctic Cats too.


----------



## Critter

What I have learned from owning a couple ATV since they were brand new is that if you take care of them then you usually will not have any problems with them. If you take them out and beat the crap out of them, don't maintain them, and treat them like junk that is exactly what you are going to end up with. 

I have friends with Honda's, Kawaski's, Artic Cats, Polaris, and I have Yamaha's. The only one that has had any work done on them other than maintenance is the Polaris. And it has had it's starter and drive belt replaced after failing while they were out in the sticks. A friend has a Kawasaki diesel ATV and it has been plagued with fuel leaks and other mechanical problems to the point that he leaves it at home when we head to Arizona and takes his wife's Artic Cat. My Yamaha that I am riding now has 16 years and I have no idea of how many miles on it. I have gone through 3 sets of tires and all I have replaced is the drive belt, brake pads and one rotor. The drive belt was replaced just because of age but the old one looked just fine. And other than regular maintenance nothing else has been touched on it. But it is getting time to go through everything on it if I want to keep it. 

So if you are looking for a new one, buy one that you like and if you are looking at used ones be wary of the ones that were driven by a little old lady only on Sundays to church.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Critter said:


> So if you are looking for a new one, buy one that you like and if you are looking at used ones be wary of the ones that were driven by a little old lady only on Sundays to church.


That's so funny, but so true. Everyone I talk to that is the 2nd owner of a machine tells me this. "It was grandpas" "I bought it off of some old guy" "I don't know the mileage, but the old lady that had it didn't ride it except to plow snow" "It was grandmas machine" 
One of the best ones is "It's my wifes bike, but she doesn't ride it" My response "How the heck did the machine get 6500 miles on it then.

I don't know why it is so hard for some people to be straight forward about condition, mechanical and cosmetic.

Something else I learned to watch for is when people post photos of their machine, but they never show the whole machine in one photo. They will conveniently leave out damaged racks, plastics and bumpers. They take photos at different angles to not show the damage.

I hate when I ask what the condition of the machine is and I get a bull$hit answer, then I show up and look at it and it is junk.


----------



## Hoopermat

Honda. If you can. Also I had a Kawasaki brute force. Very good machine. Don't count it out


----------



## Huge29

I ride a Foreman daily and no matter how badly it was beat on previously it just starts and goes even after sitting for months. Nothing fancy at all. I ride our cabin's Suzuki King Quad yesterday after having not ridden it in months and realize just how teh honda rides like a tank, sounds like it and much stiffer ride and stiffer steering. The King Quad has been excellent in every way, it is teh 450, it was voted mid size of the year back when it was made 2010 I think? Also have a Kawi teryx at teh cabin and it has had zero problems in 4 years and 4500 miles. I have little experience with yamaha, but nothing negative. Arctic cat only one bad experience. Not rich enough for can am. I dont have enough time to list the negatives of polaris, I would go in this order if I were buying one today
King Quad Suzuki
Brute Force
Honda Rincon or foreman


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> So if you are looking for a new one, buy one that you like and if you are looking at used ones be wary of the ones that were driven by a little old lady only on Sundays to church.


Generally, I agree.... but... some do show up. The 2000 Foreman I bought earlier that year is one, 3k miles and was in super mint shape. Guy was selling it for his father in law who really only used it for a few trail rides and clearing snow off the sidewalks. Stored indoors its whole life, factory original seat, not a ding on the racks... it truely was a heck of a find.










Just gotta always have enough cash on hand to jump, and refresh KSL want-ad's about 200 times a day (I kept a browser window open and would refresh that many times a day).

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

DallanC, That's a nice looking machine. You are right, once in a while a deal is to be had. I picked this one up on ksl a few years ago with 309 original miles. It was a 2003 and I wish I would have kept it, but at that time it was a dust collector in my garage so I sold it..........but not for what I paid. I always grabbed my Grizzly over that one when I wanted to ride. 

Patience is the biggest thing when you are dealing with ksl classifieds. You are correct when you say you need to be ready to jump quickly when a good one shows up that is reasonably priced. I'm just buying time right now until the right one shows.


----------



## Kingfisher

interesting comments. reminds me of ford-chevy-dodge arguments. I have 4 Polaris atvs and haven't had a problem at all. at work I have a variety, rzr, general and 2 800 Polaris. have had some electrical problems with the one 800 but tri city ran it down and fixed it promptly. oh, had one cv joint go out on a front axle. that's a 200 dollar fix. never been left on the mountain. yet. I assume it will happen someday.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Another thing I have noticed is there are quite a few machines for sale that have just had carburetors replaced. I'm guessing these machines have sat with ethanol gas in them for a while. I don't know why so many need a brand new carburetor when a rebuild would probably be just as good.


----------



## Critter

Because most people can change a carburetor out but they have no idea of how to rebuild one.


----------



## APD

Fowlmouth said:


> Another thing I have noticed is there are quite a few machines for sale that have just had carburetors replaced. I'm guessing these machines have sat with ethanol gas in them for a while. I don't know why so many need a brand new carburetor when a rebuild would probably be just as good.


we bought a polaris sled with less than 300 miles that sat for about 2 years with ethanol in it. it ate all the rubberlines, plugged the injectors and junked the fuel pump. nasty stuff.

remember that ethanol is hydroscopic. you're better off keeping a full tank so there's less air for it to pull moisture out of it. if storing, use a stabilizer that prevents two phase separation. or better yet, use ethanol free in your small engines and less used motors.


----------



## Wyo2ut

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well I guess I'll say a little more. Polaris is probably more comfortable but less reliable and you may want to keep a weekend or two a year open for fixing them. You've had a Honda so you know what their ride is. Hondas will go forever and never let you down. If reliability is what you want, don't go with a Polaris go with a Honda. I'm sure there are Polaris's that go with no problems (none that I've seen), but all the Hondas I've known never let you down. I have a 98' Forman that has 30,000 miles on it and has never given me a problem before... ever. You can still go out on the coldest day of winter and it still starts right up and I would still take it anywhere. Fowl, if you don't enjoy mechanic work don't buy the Polaris, get a Honda. I would recommend the Honda Rubicon. It rides better than the Forman for Rancher and can be put in manual or automatic shift mode. It also goes plenty fast for the mountains and has plenty of power.


I purchased a brand new Polaris Sportsman 500 ATV back in 1999 and have had it ever since. Over the years, I have spent several hundred dollars on maintenance, but I have overall been pleased with it. One thing that really bugged me about Hondas in the past was that they rode so rough. I think that problem has been corrected with the Rubicons. Also, I remember one winter on Fish Lake where we spent several hours pushing stuck ATVs across the frozen lake because the Hondas and other machines did not have the clearance to drive through the slush that had accumulated. We have also done this same thing in the snow driving up the mountain. My Sportsman 500 had a few extra inches of clearance that allowed it to go through the snow where other ATVs could not go. How has the clearance of the Hondas changed over the years? How do the Rubicons compare to the Polaris machines on clearance now?

Personally, I would definitely consider a Polaris again based on the experience I have had with the one I own now. I would really struggle, though, to by a machine that did not have the independent rear suspension or clearance that my old ATV has.


----------



## DallanC

Wyo2ut said:


> How has the clearance of the Hondas changed over the years? How do the Rubicons compare to the Polaris machines on clearance now?


The old 400 Foremans did have low ground clearance, I loved that as I frequently rode into some crazy places the polaris couldnt go without tipping (think severe off camber trails). But, I did put a 2" lift kit on my foreman a couple years ago as I got tired of banging on rocks. It helped alot. the 450s came from the factory with an additional 2" of lift and a little longer rear swing arm.

A popular mod for the older 400 foremans is to put the shocks of a 450 on the 400 and it will lift it up 2" (I just bought the liftkit, it was cheaper than shocks).

I also got new tires last year, bought Bear Claws and upgraded to 25" tires vs the factory 24" rubber, which again helped alot with both clearance and ride.

-DallanC


----------



## hazmat

Honda is still behind on ground clearance and suspension I love their longevity but everything else is basic. They seam to be 10 years behind with their innovation.


----------



## hossblur

Grizzly. The 4x4 system is second to none. Engine braking is second to none. Owned a Kawasaki Teryx, the 750 is a beast, but that CVT on it is at best annoying, at worst just plainly bad. Currently own a Yamaha Viking. The 700 isnt a flame thrower, but I know it will be around forever. The CVt on it, simply works, doesn't slip and slide, it just works. The push button diff lock is easy. Toughest UTV ever, without doubt, Rhino, and if you can get a good one, you'll never regret it. I went Viking for the 3rd seat.


----------



## Fowlmouth

hossblur said:


> Grizzly. The 4x4 system is second to none. Engine braking is second to none.


I agree with the nice Yamaha ride. I had a Grizzly 450. Polaris also have a nice ride. I don't care for the engine braking on the Polaris machines I have been on. You have to hit the gas going downhill to engage the clutch.

I keep thinking I need another 4 wheel drive machine and I forget about the time we packed a spike elk out on a Yamaha Warrior. That was fun coming down Chicken Creek with the elk and 2 guys sitting on it.:shock:


----------



## KineKilla

APD said:


> we bought a polaris sled with less than 300 miles that sat for about 2 years with ethanol in it. it ate all the rubberlines, plugged the injectors and junked the fuel pump. nasty stuff.
> 
> remember that ethanol is hydroscopic. you're better off keeping a full tank so there's less air for it to pull moisture out of it. if storing, use a stabilizer that prevents two phase separation. or better yet, use ethanol free in your small engines and less used motors.


Are you aware of anywhere locally that sells Ethanol free fuel? I've seen it in Wanship and at the docks at Bear Lake but never in town.



Fowlmouth said:


> I agree with the nice Yamaha ride. I had a Grizzly 450. Polaris also have a nice ride. I don't care for the engine braking on the Polaris machines I have been on. You have to hit the gas going downhill to engage the clutch.
> 
> I keep thinking I need another 4 wheel drive machine and I forget about the time we packed a spike elk out on a Yamaha Warrior. That was fun coming down Chicken Creek with the elk and 2 guys sitting on it.:shock:


Elk + Grizzly = FUN! I cut mine in half so I'd have better balance on the trail back to camp. Had to take all the bags and packs off and strap them to some sport quads...


----------



## bekins24

KineKilla said:


> Are you aware of anywhere locally that sells Ethanol free fuel? I've seen it in Wanship and at the docks at Bear Lake but never in town.


There is a new Maverik that opened up off 9000 s and just west of the freeway that sells it. I was there last weekend and it was 2.46 a gallon I believe


----------



## PBH

interesting.


I bought my Polaris Sportsman 500 in 2002. I just took it in two weeks ago for new tires. It's 14 years old. I've replaced a couple batteries. The only issue is a current issue where my batteries will not charge -- assuming the alternator, or whatever component handles the power conversion is called, is no longer working.

Other than that, my Polaris runs fantastic. It still has all the power I need. I have easily made good use of the money I spent to buy it. I do not have the hear to get rid of it -- why would I?? It's an awesome machine!

when I first bought it, I heard numerous Honda fans talk about "too many parts" or "too many things to break" mostly concerning the suspension or transmission. It's interesting to me that every other manufacturing followed suit of what Polaris was doing: automatic transmissions, engine breaks, independent suspension, etc.

If you can find a 2002 Polaris -- buy it!!


----------



## KineKilla

I actually downloaded an App called Pure Gas that shows all station that sell Ethanol free fuel...went and filled my cans yesterday for my toys.

Also filled my truck...so far my MPG has increased from 12.2 to 15.8mpg but I haven't burned through the full tank yet. If that holds true, I may use ethanol free more often if not solely.


----------



## Rspeters

I started using ethanol free gas for all ATVs, lawnmower, weed-eater, anything other than my cars and it has gone well so far...I've converted a few people to it as well.


----------



## brisket

Thanks for the tip on the Pure Gas app. I didn't know you could still get ethanol free gas. I friggin' hate ethanol.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Ethanol is the Devil!-()/>--()/>-


----------



## hondodawg

Three places in the SLC valley I've found have E free gas. I'm elbows deep in replacing fuel lines on a boat because of ethonal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

there's more e-free showing up lately. cardwell on state st and about 85th south, most sinclair stations around me have it (wasatch blvd and 3800s, kamas sinclair). use the pure gas app as someone suggested.


----------



## Fowlmouth

When is Polaris going to get their $hit together and have a massive recall on the UTV's that keep catching on fire. How many more people need to burn alive before they do something about it?


----------



## gdog

Polaris recall....not sure what it covers....

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/company/rzr-recall


----------



## swbuckmaster

Fowlmouth said:


> When is Polaris going to get their $hit together and have a massive recall on the UTV's that keep catching on fire. How many more people need to burn alive before they do something about it?


It's not just Polaris utvs catching fire!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

swbuckmaster said:


> It's not just Polaris utvs catching fire


No but its the vast majority of the fires though...



> Polaris has recalled over 130,000 RZR recreational off-road vehicles from the 2013-2016 model-years because they can catch on fire. The company has received over 160 reports of fires


https://www.schmidtlaw.com/polaris-rzr-lawsuit/

-DallanC


----------



## hazmat

swbuckmaster said:


> It's not just Polaris utvs catching fire!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


For the most part yeah it is

Polaris is the only one who's design flaw is s or ching people.

Others might of caught on fire do to homemade wiring for a light bar.

But polaris has acknowledged the fact they have a crappy design. This being the second one as of late the other being putting am airfilter right behind the rear wheel on the rzrs on early models.

Polaris needs to go back to the drawing board . I would own all other brands before I bought another belt busting engine dusting fire catching polaris


----------



## Catherder

Does anybody know if it is just the Polaris UTV's that have the fire problem or if it is the ATV's as well? A hunting buddy has a newer Polaris ATV.


----------



## plottrunner

It is just the razors and it is a pretty simple fix. The vent line on the fuel tank crosses over the frame and is getting pinched off causing the gas to expand and explode.

Here is the recall http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2016/Polaris-Recalls-RZR-Recreational-Off-Highway-Vehicles/


----------



## swbuckmaster

I have been in a brand new can am maverick that caught fire the first time out. Luckily we put it out in time. 

I've been in a yahamah rihno that also caught fire so Polaris are not the only ones that catch fire. 

I'd suggest anyone that has a utv carry a fire extinguisher because it's only a matter of when not if their going to catch fire. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

swbuckmaster said:


> I'd suggest anyone that has a utv carry a fire extinguisher because it's only a matter of when not if their going to catch fire.


How well would a dry chemical fire extinguisher work on a UTV? just thinking riding around that stuff might get compacted and not work so well. Halon would be immune to vibration but those are expensive.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

I used the extinguishers they sell at the atv store. They were dry chemical extinguishers and they worked. I'm not sure how they would work if they weren't checked frequently though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

